

Apple Multiple Store Services Working Again - wolfhumble
https://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/

======
wolfhumble
Apple Multiple Store Services Working Again:

[https://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/](https://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/)

[http://i.imgur.com/O7lDwx4.png](http://i.imgur.com/O7lDwx4.png)

